# Laser measuring? Any good enough to replace the tape?



## casey344 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Laser*










This looks great ... especially like the bluetooth transfer to PDA. 

We do alot of demo work before starting new again. We price the demo work by the square foot. 

If I am understanding this correctly it sounds like I can point and measure the lengths of a roof system or a dock/deck and come up with all the information I need to figure the existing sf? 

Is that how you understood its features?


----------

